# Your Top 10 Opera Roles



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

You can base this off of how much you like the music, the character him/herself or both. 

mine are:
10) Lady Macbeth
9) Odabella
8) Arsace 
7) Norma 
6) Klytemnestra
5) Rigoletto
4) Maometto 
3) Attila
2) Abigaile
1) Azucena


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

honorable mention: Carmen, Assur, Suzuki, Liu, Elektra (Idomeneo), Delilah, Zachariah, Otello (finally, a tenor lol), Desdemona


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> You can base this off of how much you like the music, the character him/herself or both.
> 
> mine are:
> 10) Lady Macbeth
> ...


You certainly like them fierce!


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Eleazar
Rachel
Boris Godunov
Jean de Leyde
Fides
Iphigenie en Champagne
Mephistopheles
Esclarmonde
Turandot

And I'd give you a different answer tomorrow.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Gurnemanz
Wotan
Alberich
Hans Sachs
Iago
Rigoletto
Kundry
Brunnhilde
Norma
Trisolde (it's what they wanted)


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Boris Godunov
Alberich
Oedipus
Mathis Grunewald
Emilia Marty
Bluebeard
King Saul
The Forester (Vixen)
Rusalka
Katerina Ismailova


----------



## OperaChic (Aug 26, 2015)

Brunnhilde
The Marschallin
Hans Sachs
Gurnemanz
Leonore
Hagen
Isolde
Scarpia
Violetta
Figaro


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

1. Mefistofele 
2.Magda Sorel (The Consul)
3. Madama Butterfly
4. Tosca
5. Otello
6. Iago
7. King Philippe (Don Carlo)
8. Rodrigo
9. Suor Angelica
10. Adriana Lecouvreur

Also rans: Mother Superior (Dialogues des Carmelites)/ Rigoletto/Boris Godunov/Scarpia/The Grand Inquisitor/Eleazar/Tatiana/Canio/Lenski

Music scores:
1. Mefistofele
2. Parsifal
3. Tosca
4. Madama Butterfly
4. La Boheme
5. Don Carlo
6. Otello
7. Adriana Lecouvreur
8. Romeo et Juliette
9. Faust
10. Eugene Onegin
Also rans: Norma/Rigoletto/La Fanciulla del West/La Traviata/Andrea Chenier


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Susanna
Don Alfonso
Figaro
Despina
Papageno
Dorabella
Basilio
Fiordiligi
Leporello
Bartolo
(I like Mozart operas a LOT)


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Paul
Norma
Lulu
Carmen
Violetta
Amenaide
Tatyana
Agnès
Tosca
Saint François


----------

